# My friends 200sx SE-R he just bought



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

he just bought this off of NEOVVL on sr20de forum...we cleaned it today and took some pics. he got a badass deal we think for only $3k. it has ground controls, KYB AGX's, fiber images hood, greddy exhaust, sentra grille, camber plates, and alot more. here are some pics


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

damn man, 3K? How many miles are on it? I almost bought a B14 and now Im wishing i did. Looks really good, why dont you send that car my way?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

122k are on it, which is nothing for an sr20


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Really nice and clean. He got a good deal on it too with all that on there already. :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

turbo is on the waaaaaaaaaaaaay....in about 6 months haha


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

wow looks good ! hope he get a few cosmetic stuff done.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> wow looks good ! hope he get a few cosmetic stuff done.


speed before looks my brother


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

looking good
love the black throughout


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

that looks great! and 3k! holy crap! thats incredible!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

nah i told him to keep it the way it is cosmetically...i have a black drift kit that i would basically give him, but i advised him not to put it on...sleek and subtle 200sx's are a thing to be reckoned with i think


----------

